# Are you Pro or Anti Piracy?



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 22, 2015)

As simple as the title says.

Are you in favor or against piracy?
If so... Why?

I'm just curious to know different views and perspectives in this site, since it seems to be hot shit right now. 

With that said, well, here goes my reason:

I am Pro Piracy, although not "full" pro piracy.
Here are my main two reasons why I am in favor of piracy to a certain degree:


*Hacking:*
You see, one of my greatest hobbies in videogames is Videogame Hacking.And no, I'm not talking about cheap ass AR codes or stuff like that.

I am talking about modifying character models, textures, gameplay mechanics, uncensoring, etc.
The hacking community for ROMs is one great example.

Did you always thought that having the Pokemon selection limited in a certain Coloured Edition to a certain amount just because you don't have the other version? Well there are Emu Edition Hacks out there that male all the Pokemon in the Pokedex catchable in the same game!

Did you always wanted to try out a game that you were waiting for a long time to come to the US but it only got released in Japan? There are fan-hacked translations available online!
The Mother franchise, Fatal Frame IV, etc. You name it.

*Rare Games (No longer available)*
This one is quite important.

Let's say that you always wanted to try out Nintendo Championships for the NES.
Whooops... Is one of the most expensive, overpriced games out there in the internet.
Are you willing to pay over 10'000 dlls just to take a peek at it?
Unless you're Bill Gates and can throw money like leftovers, then perhaps you do, otherwise you're out of luck. 
What about Atari 2600 games?
Arcade games? Limited edition ROMs/Games no longer available? Heck even region exclusive games.
You will have a hard time getting there for sure.

In this case, I go pro piracy. It is just insane to think about wasting so much money and effort for just one game.

Reproduction carts are one way to go, but some still consider that piracy... (?)

Well, there you go.
That is my personal opinion.

Now tell us what do you think!


----------



## shinkodachi (Feb 22, 2015)

What does this have to do with anything and you keep saying "tell us", who's "us"?

My stance is that I don't care. If I feel like pirating a game, I'll do it. That could be for whatever reason (game no longer available or never released in my region or just to try before buying). As far as hacking, it doesn't have to involve pirating. You can often hack a game you own without pirating it. You'd be breaking other parts of a license agreement with the software vendor as opposed to pirating, but I don't view that as necessarily bad.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 22, 2015)

If I had dollar for every piracy thread on this forum I'd be rich. If I had dollar for every piracy gone to shit on this forum, I'd be even richer. Maybe then I could afford to buy games instead of pirating them.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Feb 22, 2015)

My personal stance is basically that *I* will not pirate a game unless I truly can't find it in any other way (at a "reasonable" price)

So, for instance, like you said, with old games no longer in production, but also games that are impossible to find like "Xenoblade Chronicles" for the Wii.

This, however, is just my opinion, and I will certainly not be the one to tell others how to live their lives

PS we should link to each other's threads, for kicks XD


----------



## shinkodachi (Feb 22, 2015)

Hyro-Sama said:


> If I had dollar for every piracy thread on this forum I'd be rich. If I had dollar for every piracy gone to shit on this forum, I'd be even richer. Maybe then I could afford to buy games instead of pirating them.


You're from the fucking future, why do you care about pirating? I thought they already required fingerprint-level authentication in games in 2020, huh.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 23, 2015)

I pirate old ROMs and ISO images of games no one but secondhand retailers sell because, let's be honest, I really really don't give a damn about those who sell games for hyper-inflated prices on eBay, Amazon or Craigslist  That, and I'm in a situation where I can't afford them, but I would if I could. For PC games, I just crack the DRM/anti-piracy measures so I don't have to have it always online, especially with Uplay or some other piece of shit anti-piracy measure. Why should I have to suffer with games I own by means of invasive AP measures? No wonder people download PC games   In summary, I really don't care what people do.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 23, 2015)

I don't give a shit. I pirate everything


----------



## Skelletonike (Feb 23, 2015)

I hate piracy because it ruined games for me.
Back when I was a stupid kid, I thought piracy was cool and all, as the years went by, I stopped having fun with games. The DS era was great for games, but because it was so easy to pirate on it, I just did that. The amount of games I bought was minuscule compared to the games I pirated. Basically, having all those free games made me lose interest in playing them.

Once the 3DS came out I swore to myself I'd never pirate a game again. Not just games however, I also buy anime dvd's/blurays and mangas that I enjoy and read online (while I can't really buy the ones that haven't been officially localised, I buy the ones that are available in English. I'm currently trying to get all the One Piece manga volumes for example, I'm still missing a few though).

It's not like games are that expensive (this from an european's point of view, whose games are nearly double the price of their american counterparts) if you know how to manage money. I don't have an actual job and all the money I earn is from doing odd jobs here and there, yet I'm still able to save enough to buy a game or two per month (usually just once since I mostly buy my games on pre-order), saving 1.50€ a day for a month would be enough for a game.


Anyway... I wonder why this topic is under the Wii U section and not the general discussion one? It'd make more sense over there.


----------



## cvskid (Feb 23, 2015)

Pro since eventually cartridges will fail and game disc will stop working due to disc rot and hardware fails. This way gaming history can be preserved.


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 23, 2015)

Pro

Here is why
Works of all kind should be saved so that all generations can enjoy them.


----------



## Minox (Feb 23, 2015)

I'm neither. I stopped pirating games since I started being able to afford games, but I can see why someone would choose to pirate a game.


----------



## shinkodachi (Feb 23, 2015)

Skelletonike said:


> *I hate piracy because it ruined games for me.*
> Back when I was a stupid kid, I thought piracy was cool and all, as the years went by, I stopped having fun with games. The DS era was great for games, but *because it was so easy to pirate on it, I just did that*. The amount of games I bought was minuscule compared to the games I pirated. Basically, *having all those free games made me lose interest in playing them*.


I get that you were a stupid kid, but really? It's like candy or chocolate. If you have unlimited access to candy and chocolate, you'll love it for the first 15 minutes and end up vomiting the excess sugars 45 minutes later, after which you never want to touch or see candy or chocolate ever again. Simple enough how the human mind works.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Feb 23, 2015)

I am pro piracy. I pirate music, movies, books and games are no exception. I guess I would be ok with no piracy if prices were more affordable and every game had at least a demo, I actually rather like Steam and actually prefer buying PC games from it than going through the hassle of cracking. But buying all the games I want would be damn expensive, so piracy is good in this regard.


----------



## Issac (Feb 23, 2015)

I'm progainst it.

I mean, I do download some stuff myself (I buy a lot too), but I don't think it's a good thing. I hate all that "Information want's to be free, and software is just code and code is information" bullshit. I don't think it's fair to download. I don't think it's a right to download. 
I don't think it should be legal to download. I also hate "musicians can make money on other things besides their music. I want the music for free... they can sell t-shirts or play conserts". That's just fucking bullshit. Yet I do download some music myself, but I don't think it's my right to do so.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 23, 2015)

shinkodachi said:


> What does this have to do with anything and you keep saying "tell us", who's "us"?
> 
> My stance is that I don't care. If I feel like pirating a game, I'll do it. That could be for whatever reason (game no longer available or never released in my region or just to try before buying). As far as hacking, it doesn't have to involve pirating. You can often hack a game you own without pirating it. You'd be breaking other parts of a license agreement with the software vendor as opposed to pirating, but I don't view that as necessarily bad.


 
US stands for the United States Government, this is actually an FBI sponsored thread.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 23, 2015)

People with atleast some knowledge of console hacking.

Honestly, people that make threads about their dumb R4 clone not working or people that bought the same R4 multiple times cause they think it's broken shouldn't be allowed to pirate.


----------



## shinkodachi (Feb 23, 2015)

DinohScene said:


> Honestly, people that make threads about their dumb R4 clone not working or people that bought the same R4 multiple times cause they think it's broken *shouldn't be allowed to pirate*.


Yet they were born in the first place and I've always said there should be an intelligence test to determine if parents may have kids.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 23, 2015)

shinkodachi said:


> Yet they were born in the first place and I've always said there should be an intelligence test to determine if parents may have kids.


 
Glad I decided to never have kids of me own ;'D
And thus a bit of knowledge dies with me...

Honestly tho, some people are such fools that I ofter wonder how they even managed to turn their computers on.
Let alone know how to find this site and post on it....


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 23, 2015)

shinkodachi said:


> Yet they were born in the first place and I've always said there should be an intelligence test to determine if parents may have kids.


Then the internet would have 90% less users


----------



## Chary (Feb 23, 2015)

Another one of these threads, eh? 

I'll pirate tons of games/media/etc, just because I can. However, if I do enjoy the product or franchise, I'll go back, and make sure to support it. I don't think piracy in any way, shape or form is "good", though I can easily see why people do pirate. Free is much better than paying, for most people.


----------



## shinkodachi (Feb 23, 2015)

Chary said:


> Free is much better than paying, for most people.


I'd rather pay for the date and get laid with a woman or pay for a quality escort than **** a junkie for free. To each their own, though.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 23, 2015)

DinohScene said:


> Glad I decided to never have kids of me own ;'D
> And thus a bit of knowledge dies with me...
> 
> Honestly tho, some people are such fools that I ofter wonder how they even managed to turn their computers on.
> Let alone know how to find this site and post on it....


 
After some years of dealing with some people of this kind I reached a sad conclusion.
They are not really that dumb, they are actually lazy assholes that want everything served in a silver platter... They cannot be bothered to think or read.
That is the reason sometimes it annoys me to help this kind of people.


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 23, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> After some years of dealing with some people of this kind I reached a sad conclusion.
> They are not really that dumb, they are actually lazy assholes that want everything served in a silver platter... They cannot be bothered to think or read.
> That is the reason sometimes it annoys me to help this kind of people.


Same here but the internet has enabled the I want others to do the work mentality in a sense


----------



## Blaze163 (Feb 23, 2015)

I actually don't have any pirated devices any more. Went legit when I started earning proper money. But I do think the hacking community can be just as much a positive in the gaming world as a negative. Great games that never get an English release, the hackers make it happen. Games full of bugs that ruin an otherwise great experience, the hackers fix it. Custom DLC for stuff like Dissidia Duodecim, emulators to play old games that are impossible to find these days, etc. 

Of course a lot of people will abuse the facilities like any other aspect of technology. Some people will just steal every game out of some sense of entitlement and give hackers and pirates a bad name. They never pay for anything, they never contribute to the gaming community or economy, they just steal everything they want.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 23, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> After some years of dealing with some people of this kind I reached a sad conclusion.
> They are not really that dumb, they are actually lazy assholes that want everything served in a silver platter... They cannot be bothered to think or read.
> That is the reason sometimes it annoys me to help this kind of people.


 
Never ever spoonfeed noobs.
They'll never learn.

I should tattoo that on me arm, as a reminder why I continue helping people ;'D


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 23, 2015)

Also have to add when I mean piracy I mean I support people who do it for thier own personal use rather than those who do it to make money (like selling bootlegs or what not)


----------



## shinkodachi (Feb 23, 2015)

Blaze163 said:


> I actually don't have any pirated devices any more. Went legit when I started earning proper money. But I do think the hacking community can be just as much a positive in the gaming world as a negative. Great games that never get an English release, the hackers make it happen. Games full of bugs that ruin an otherwise great experience, the hackers fix it. Custom DLC for stuff like Dissidia Duodecim, emulators to play old games that are impossible to find these days, etc.
> 
> Of course a lot of people will abuse the facilities like any other aspect of technology. Some people will just steal every game out of some sense of entitlement and give hackers and pirates a bad name. They never pay for anything, they never contribute to the gaming community or economy, they just steal everything they want.


 
I can second every word of this. Last game I pirated had to be in 2003, Chaos Legion. I only actually wanted to try it before buying it and I'm glad I did that because it was a crappy game. After that I've been 100% legit. Didn't even download the fan translation of Ace Attorney Investigations 2, even though I really wanted to play it.


----------



## rusty_train (Feb 23, 2015)

Pro Piracy, but i use it as try before buy type deal, if not for piracy, half these companies wouldnt get my money, at all, piracy helps me pick and choose what i want to give money to


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 23, 2015)

rusty_train said:


> Pro Piracy, but i use it as try before buy type deal, if not for piracy, half these companies wouldnt get my money, at all, piracy helps me pick and choose what i want to give money to


One thing to is I support the companies despite it. Like I play SNES and n64 emulators a lot but I also buy wiiu games and 3ds games all the time (which is where they make the most money)


----------



## rusty_train (Feb 23, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> One thing to is I support the companies despite it. Like I play SNES and n64 emulators a lot but I also buy wiiu games and 3ds games all the time (which is where they make the most money)


 

i buy any game or movie or what ever else after trying it through piracy first, i'm a bargain hunter, and i don't like to waste money on things i dont like, so piracy, try before buy


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 23, 2015)

rusty_train said:


> i buy any game or movie or what ever else after trying it through piracy first, i'm a bargain hunter, and i don't like to waste money on things i dont like, so piracy, try before buy


I do that a lot to as I'd rather buy a CD then have to burn the files to a disk (I download 1989 and then bought a CD copy for example).


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Feb 23, 2015)

I buy my own games but for people who pirate games I have nothing against them, hey, maybe their financial situation is complicated as they could've been part of a layoff and need to use that cash for more important things.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Feb 23, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> I buy my own games but for people who pirate games I have nothing against them, hey, maybe their financial situation is complicated as they could've been part of a layoff and need to use that cash for more important things.


 
This. I think that piracy is a force to be tolerated, as long as those doing so are truly in a situation where they would not be able to get the content in any other way legitimately


----------



## rdurbin (Feb 23, 2015)

I use to pirate everything, one of my main reasons is that I like to have everything in one place.  I really hate switching cds/carts.  Now with digital downloads this is possible.  So I use to pirate nds, psp, wii, and all the old systems as they are pretty hard to get.  New systems like 3ds, ps3, ps4, pstv, wii U, pc (steam) where I can keep all the games in one place I do not pirate, but I will usually wait for sales, unless I must have the game, now!

Yes although virtual console exists for some old games, I still use nes/snes emulators


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 23, 2015)

I... Am indifferent... Just a fair warning? Threads like these lead to a lot of incessant crying and name calling.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Feb 23, 2015)

I'm not pro-piracy, but I'm anti-anti-piracy - anti-piracy measures do nothing but make things harder on your honest consumer.  If a pirate wants a game there's twenty release groups itching to be the first on the scene with a working crack.  If someone wants it they'll get it.

I don't often pirate games anymore since I can afford them now.  3DS games, I just bought a gateway to use on my old 3DS and then also bought a N3DS XL, just for the sake of being able to have multiple games with me on the old ones.  I'm gonna use my own dumps and headers and everything. Current gen consoles, not like you can do anything with.  Last gen/previous gens is either open season with piracy for me or I don't care about it. PC (praise be to Gaben) and Android I'm legit on.

Music I have unlimited streaming through Google Play Music, but movies and tv shows and books... fine I'll pirate those when I want htem.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Feb 23, 2015)

I used to pirate, then I got a job. I guess I would need to be jobless to see if I would still pirate.


----------



## Darklinkreturns (Feb 23, 2015)

I'm not going to spend 40-60 dollars on a game I might not even end up enjoying, so I'm a firm believer in the whole "try before you buy" thing.  So I'll pirate a game (or book, movie, music, etc.) and if I like it enough to want to give it another playthrough (or read, watch, listen, etc.) then I'll go ahead and purchase it legitimately.


----------



## Margen67 (Feb 23, 2015)

I'm pro piracy because I'm a dirty entitled pirate and therefore a horrible car-purse downloading thief.
Seriously though, I only buy online games when they don't let you join "legit" servers.
I would like to buy all games since legit games are easier to keep uptodate, though.  I'm very OCD about that sort of thing.
But some companies don't deserve money, so I pirate their games.

It would cost way too much money to buy all the music and movies I want to watch or listen to in a lossless format, and there is no way I could convince my parents to buy it all.
And on top of the price, we already have most of the music and movies, but they're lossy.  So I just download them instead unless I can't find a lossless download for it which in that case I would have to buy it.
I can't buy/rent blurays at all though since they're expensive.  Renting would be cheaper, but what if they don't have the movie I want? (Not that my PC has a Bluray drive)  So instead, I download remuxes. It's even better quality than streaming which costs money.  Also, I'm patient when it comes to downloads so I don't care if it takes longer.  And since I'm an audio+videophile, I always want the best quality, and I have a 1TB hard drive with space to burn, so I can download lots of stuff.

I also like saving money since I'm a cheapskate.


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 23, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> I'm pro piracy because I'm a dirty entitled pirate and therefore a horrible car-purse downloading thief.
> Seriously though, I only buy online games when they don't let you join "legit" servers.
> I would like to buy all games since legit games are easier to keep uptodate, though. I'm very OCD about that sort of thing.
> But some companies don't deserve money, so I pirate their games.
> ...


You know thats how I feel too because it becomes so expensive fast


----------



## jonthedit (Feb 23, 2015)

Another morality thread.
*Justify my view plz*
Go take an ethics class so you can write about all this junk.
Be happy this debate exists, so if you ever have to take an ethics class, you can write about this!
AP is annoying. That is my view.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 23, 2015)

jonthedit said:


> Another morality thread.
> *Justify my view plz*
> Go take an ethics class so you can write about all this junk.
> Be happy this debate exists, so if you ever have to take an ethics class, you can write about this!
> AP is annoying. That is my view.


 

AP and DRM are invasive, make legit users suffer and as such, I circumvent every game I own that has AP/DRM because I don't care  Screw AP protection. What people do is their business


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 23, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> AP and DRM are invasive, make legit users suffer and as such, I circumvent every game I own that has AP/DRM because I don't care  Screw AP protection. What people do is their business


 
Makes me think of all that verification crap some games/apps make you do


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 23, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Makes me think of all that verification crap some games/apps make you do


 

I've...found apps that are...well, "specially adapted" to not make verification because, why should I have invasive DRM, ads or some other BS? Yeah, DRM is invasive, convoluted and not the way to go about protecting games, it only creates more issues than it fixes, so I just find patches for them. My money, my games.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Feb 23, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> AP and DRM are invasive, make legit users suffer and as such, I circumvent every game I own that has AP/DRM because I don't care  Screw AP protection. What people do is their business


 
I'm fairly certain that its LITERALLY the business of the company that produces the game, actually XD


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 23, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> I've...found apps that are...well, "specially adapted" to not make verification because, why should I have invasive DRM, ads or some other BS? Yeah, DRM is invasive, convoluted and not the way to go about protecting games, it only creates more issues than it fixes, so I just find patches for them. My money, my games.


 
Then remember the proposed xbone rules for used games and sharing physical copies?
People need to learn that is not the way to protect content


----------



## _Chaz_ (Feb 23, 2015)

I pirate.
I don't have an opinion on piracy.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Feb 23, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Then remember the proposed xbone rules for used games and sharing physical copies?
> People need to learn that is not the way to protect content


 
Heh, if they went through with that, the Microsoft gaming division would be cobwebs by now


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 23, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I'm fairly certain that its LITERALLY the business of the company that produces the game, actually XD


 

And I don't give a flying fuck about that  DRM can suck it lol, it makes people suffer, so I won't comply. This is why people pirate games.


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 23, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Heh, if they went through with that, the Microsoft gaming division would be cobwebs by now


 
Already is as they are going toward the media/entertainment shtick for the xbone


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Feb 23, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> And I don't give a flying fuck about that  DRM can suck it lol, it makes people suffer, so I won't comply. This is why people pirate games.


 
I figured as much, I just had a good chuckle as to how you chose to word your post


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 23, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I figured as much, I just had a good chuckle as to how you chose to word your post


 

Hey, I hate DRM with a passion, it's sucks, it's useless and in the end, ineffective as people always find ways around it. Companies need to think a better system.


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 23, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Hey, I hate DRM with a passion, it's sucks, it's useless and in the end, ineffective as people always find ways around it. Companies need to think a better system.


 
How about a system where people can legally buy a game then do whatever the hell they want?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 23, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> How about a system where people can legally buy a game then do whatever the hell they want?


That will be great.
Like in the '90s, when the most annoying form of 'DRM' was just writing some words from the manual.
DRM is shit, seriously. As many said before, it punishes the one that pays for the game. Pirates crack it anyway and don't have to suffer annoying online checks and whatsoever.


----------



## Zerousen (Feb 23, 2015)

I mostly pirate because I don't actually have the money to be able to buy all of the things I want. The only things I don't pirate would probably be smartphone applications and PC games, and when I do, it's so that I can try before I buy. I am however a sucker for anything that says "for charity", so I tend to pay more than I really need to for things like the Humble Bundle.


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 23, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> That will be great.
> Like in the '90s, when the most annoying form of 'DRM' was just writing some words from the manual.
> DRM is shit, seriously. As many said before, it punishes the one that pays for the game. Pirates crack it anyway and don't have to suffer annoying online checks and whatsoever.


Or maybe they do it to give us gamers something to complain about?


----------



## Vipera (Feb 23, 2015)

The usual.

I'm for the piracy with the intent to preserve the original files, I'm against the "I have no money yet I spent $5 on this latte". I applaud those who exported unknown coin-op games on the web, while I flip off the ones who uploaded Bayonetta.

Oh, and I have a special kind of disrespect for those who use piracy as a way to make money. Those are the worst and can go fuck themselves.

EDIT: and let's not forget about the piracy to play things with a hugely overinflated price. Go play your Flinstones on the NES online, I don't care. If anything, serves the scalpers right.


----------



## Margen67 (Feb 23, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> How about a system where people can legally buy a game then do whatever the hell they want?


 
There already is one: PC
But companies don't port games to it because they want money.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 23, 2015)

Anti.

I've always been legit and support companies. Even if I hacked all my consoles, every "Backups" I have are real "Backups".
End of story.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 23, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Anti.
> 
> I've always been legit and support companies. Even if I hacked all my consoles, every "Backups" I have are real "Backups".
> End of story.


 
The only games I pirate are games from companies that either don't sell them and/or don't exist, as they get zero revenue from secondhand sales. Gamecube, Snes, N64, GBA, GBC, etc, not including those on the Virtual Console. And no way in hell am I gonna support secondhand retailers that sell the game for 900% of the original value lol.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 23, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> The only games I pirate are games from companies that either don't sell them and/or don't exist, as they get zero revenue from secondhand sales. Gamecube, Snes, N64, GBA, GBC, etc, not including those on the Virtual Console. And no way in hell am I gonna support secondhand retailers that sell the game for 900% of the original value lol.


 
Yeah of course retro roms like nes snes n64 aren't included in my statement since they don't sell anymore.


----------



## TVL (Feb 23, 2015)

I'm all for piracy. I do buy games, but far from all of them, and whenever a cracked version of something is better than the legit version that's guaranteed... I also see no reason for games not having a demo version (on PC and phones atleast, don't know what kind of horseshit fees publishers have to pay to have them up for consoles).

I also think piracy is very important for those devs that makes games/software not good enough for people to buy, so they have something to blame.


----------



## anhminh (Feb 23, 2015)

I pirate everything.
Video game, music, movie, app... I pirate all of them and never bother buying any of them.
Some people are just terrible like that.


----------



## Atlas_Noire (Feb 23, 2015)

I remain completely neutral in this kind of subject matter. I'll honestly admit, I did pirate some games (mostly GBA and PS1) but I only did it because its hard looking for any games in the said consoles where I live in. I have nothing against people who pirate games since their reasons are somewhat understandable. I'll only buy a game if it interests me and it is currently being sold locally in our country. I remain retro in my games library - still playing with my PS2, never owned a PS3 or PS4, never owned an xbox 360 or xbox one. Never played destiny, dark souls or skyrim I did play CoD but only the WWII era CoD games.


----------



## TecXero (Feb 23, 2015)

I'm against. I'll pirate as a last resort, if some old obscure game can't be found for a realistic price. Other than that, I prefer to have a physical copy. I'll also get my own equipment for backing them up, so I can have my own archive for emulation and long term investment. I'm the kind of person that likes to be able to come back to a game ten years later. So I very rarely ever sell my games or consoles/handhelds.

I only get digital copies on consoles/handhelds if there's no other alternative. Digital copies on consoles/handhelds tend to have heavy-handed DRM that might not work out in the long run.

PC wise, physical copies tend to be DRM riddled. I'll go for a PC game if I can find it DRM free on sites like GOG, then I'll back them up on long term storage for my archive.

I don't even pirate music.


----------



## chemistryfreak (Feb 23, 2015)

Who the hell with access to the internet don't pirate?


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 23, 2015)

i used to pirate but not anymore XD i try to buy most games legit and the consoles i use most are not able to pirate (updated to the newest FW on purpose).


----------



## Sakitoshi (Feb 23, 2015)

I'm anti-piracy when the company still get profit of said product, but if the platform is dead I think is OK to pirate.

I've been a dirty pirate since always and is not gonna change, the only thing that changed was when I pirate.
before I pirated everything, every penny I had went to pirating tools(modchips, flashcards and the like), but since I got a job I've been pirating less(I can afford them now) and feels good support the companies that make those games that gives you fun, I want them to keep on going. but when I stop to care or said company stop making a profit of something I could pirate it. like now with my x360, bought one with rgh ready to go because I don't care about Microsoft.
Sony on the other hand, I have my PS3/4/Vita completely legit, PS2 and PSPgo are pirated and don't matter since no company cares anymore about those.
Nintendo is a mixed bag, I pirated Gamecube since at the time I was in high school and didn't had money so I though pirating was the way to go, same for my GBA SP, DSi and Wii, the little money I got went to flashcards(GBA,DS) and the Wii..... well even a dog knows how to softmod one. but my 3DS and Wii U are fully legit and most probably will remain that way until Nintendo stop getting profit of them.

other reason for what I don't want to pirate again is the fact that you always lose something now, before you pirated and you had full access to everything anyway, now you lose online access and depending the case DLC and all that stuff, that discourages me.

TL;DR I was a pirate, but since I got a job and now can afford it, not anymore.


----------



## LTTP (Feb 23, 2015)

I say one should not have to pay for something they didn't enjoy/complete/couldn't play ext.
If you pirate a game and like it, pay for it.
If you don't, then it may not be worth your money.
I try to stick to this as much as I can and it seems fair to me.


----------



## Lucifer666 (Feb 23, 2015)

With games I'm against piracy because I feel like game devs should really be repaid for their work. I play ALL my shit retail unless it's a retro console that the company doesn't profit from anymore, in that case yeah sure pirate, it won't affect them

There are FEW exceptions every once in a while though. Like Sonic Boom: Shattered Crystal. I'd never give that **** made overnight my money, but I still play it on my Gateway because oh my god does it crack me up  . I actually think that's the only pirated 3DS game I have.

I also download ROMs sometimes to try a game before buying it.

With movies, music, and other media though, I generally pirate unless I'm a HUGE fan of the thing to the point where I feel like they really deserve my extra $20. But indie artists who have tiny fan bases, yeah no those I pay for legit 100% of the time


----------



## Skelletonike (Feb 23, 2015)

shinkodachi said:


> I get that you were a stupid kid, but really? It's like candy or chocolate. If you have unlimited access to candy and chocolate, you'll love it for the first 15 minutes and end up vomiting the excess sugars 45 minutes later, after which you never want to touch or see candy or chocolate ever again. Simple enough how the human mind works.


 

The thing is, I play more games now than I did when I pirated.
Currently I own around 35 3DS games, and 12 Vita games (got the 3ds on release day and got the vita last summer).
I play the games and enjoy them, I've also purchased most of the DS games that I pirated which I had been looking forward to back then. It's hard to explain, however, once I gave up on piracy, everything became much more enjoyable.


----------



## XenoWarrior (Feb 23, 2015)

In the case of Nintendo. The 3DS region lock is the only reason I torrent (region-locked) 3DS games. I intend to pay for them IF the region lock is removed or an English version of the game is released.
Anything else such as: PC, Sony and Microsoft consoles. They're not region-locked, so I can happily buy games for them without worrying about being able to play them.

I got Project Diva F 1+2 for PSVita, they worked first time. Even allowed me to update the game from an EU console.

My friend in the USA sent me her 3DS console as a gift, I got a few games (EU copies) for when it arrived to find I could not play them.
I seriously don't see a reason behind region-locking.


----------



## Taleweaver (Feb 23, 2015)

Neutral. I'm leaning a bit toward "anti", but I can't really defend that stance without being a hypocrite. Because I pirated way more wii games than the actual size of my collection, and further back (say, 1998-2004) I cracked PC-games for fun*. Oh, and that's just about games. When it comes to movies, series or music...well...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Okay...skip that first sentence: I guess I'm "pro". I try to comfort myself with the thought that nowadays I tend to actually BUY my games**, but it's not like I'm fooling anyone.




*note: I recently threw away dozens of those burnt discs. More often than not, I never had touched the game since succesfully cracking it and documenting how to do it. And in quite some cases, I purchased it through steam or GoG
**when it's on steam sale, obviously.


----------



## shinkodachi (Feb 23, 2015)

Ah, cracking games was fun. I remember poking around DLL files when I just started programming at 12 years old and my first game that I cracked was Sonic Adventure DX. Once I understood the basics of how to do that, it was easy to tear apart many other games and software. Good times. It was always fun to turn trial versions into unlimited trials by changing a value in the registry or .exe.  Come to think of it, I still have my copy of Flight Simulator 2002 that expires on 1st January 2999.


----------



## Taleweaver (Feb 24, 2015)

More often than not, bypassing the antipiracy was more fun than actually playing the game. Of course, that was before internet speeds/volumes were what they are today. Nowadays, you just download the games from a torrent site, rather than a 'fixed exe' from some shady site you wouldn't want to enter without secure firewall (zonealarm/comodo) and at least one decent antivirus software.


----------



## ody81 (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm pro-choice.

It's up to the individual what they wanna buy or not buy, I'll mind my own business.

Piracy has never fucking ever hurt an end user or consumer, and don't say it drives up software prices, lol, just no.

Don't ask, don't tell and we'll all get along a lot better.
Don't like it? Don't do it. Easy 
Love it? Do it. Easy peasy


----------



## ehnoah (Feb 24, 2015)

99% here are Pro for sure. No other reason to use Gateway I guess. Doubt that anyone here is play is own Backups ^.^

In First Line Piracy is a good way to test everything and buy stuff if it get cheeper and it is worth. On Steam I have now  250 Games I bough afterwards, like all Bioshock parts.


Only Negative:

Hackers.... cheating in Onlineplay etc....


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm not Pro but I'm also not against.


----------



## Reploid (Feb 24, 2015)

Region lock? Then you know the answer.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 24, 2015)

Reploid said:


> Region lock? Then you know the answer.


Isn't 3DS currently the only console with region lock? Or does the Wii also have it? (the gamecube and standard wii had it too I think).


----------



## Reploid (Feb 24, 2015)

Dan_Tsukasa said:


> Isn't 3DS currently the only console with region lock? Or does the Wii also have it? (the gamecube and standard wii had it too I think).


 
Wii and WiiU. What a stone age.


----------



## AkiraCast (Feb 24, 2015)

Sup my n**** Shadow. I'm very much pro piracy, because statistically speaking piracy doesn't have a big enough effect to really be a problem. I also just think there's some things that are just plain too expensive. Namely manga/anime on bluray. Pretty much though if I like something enough I will buy it even if I have to pay the ridiculous bluray prices. Oh yeah also I strongly believe in preserving old games/movies/manga/anime (Like I agree on your rare games point) and what have you. As an aspiring artist myself (and music pays pretty low compared to other arts) I want as many people as I can get out there that enjoy my content to enjoy it, everyone has my full permission to pirate my music if they want I don't care. If you like my content that makes me happy, and I'll be thankful to anyone that buys my content. I know not every artist is as kind as I am on this note but I for one just think pirate whatever you want, you don't even have to buy anything and fuck the morality argument. And if you're a developer or whatever and you're worried people will pirate your game, make a better game. That's the philosophy (along the lines) that made Steam successful.


A few sources on that statistic if you're curious:
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/01/22/music-pirates-study_n_2526417.html
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/2...pirates-buy-more-full-stop-deal-with-it.shtml
http://www.dailytech.com/Nearly Half of Americans Pirate Casually But Pirates Purchase More Legal Content/article29702.htm


----------



## Jayro (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm pro-piracy. I'm not really going to type a novel though, the OP covered most of my bases already.

One example though, is Steam removed the racing game "Blur" for no reason, just before I could purchase it. Origin doesn't carry the game either. So if I can't find it to _purchase a legit copy_ from a game client, then fuck them, I'm pirating that shit.

I typically torrent repacked games to play them, and because repacks generally cut/compress the bullshit like FMVs, saving me several GBs of needless download. Pirated copies also usually take less to setup and play, usually just swapping the main EXE with a patched one, and you're good to go. But if the game ever goes on sale in Origin or Steam for 75% or more, you bet your ass I pick up the legit copy.


----------



## Catastrophic (Feb 24, 2015)

I used to pirate a shitton a few years back, mainly because buying games simply wasn't worth it as they are so expensive. Although most of my money mainly goes into retro stuff now I pay for every game I play on my PC as they are far cheaper than console games. I don't own a next gen console but that will probably change with a new Star Fox and Zelda title.

I wouldn't say I'm pro piracy but I don't have particularly against it either. It isn't hurting if you weren't planning on buying the games beforehand.


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Feb 24, 2015)

shinkodachi said:


> My stance is that I don't care. If I feel like pirating a game, I'll do it. That could be for whatever reason (game no longer available or never released in my region or just to try before buying).


 
I think this statement mostly sums up my feeling on this. If I want to "obtain" a game (or most other media) for a decent reason, I will.

A prime example is Fable Anniversary. I was ecstatic when it was announced, and more so when it launched because Fable: The Lost Chapters was one of my favorite original Xbox games. Why wouldn't I want to play a visually enhanced version with even more content (even if that content is pretty much just more armor and weapons)? I got the game, brought it home, popped it in my 360 and was utterly disappointed after it constantly stuttered, lagged and froze. Now, even months later and with updates downloaded from Xbox Live, it still died constantly. I even tried a new disc to no avail. Disgusted, I took my copy to GameStop, traded it in, bought a nice lunch with the money from it and went home to find a Fable Anniversary PC torrent. Now I finally have the copy of Fable Anniversary I wanted, and should have gotten when I bought it the first time.


----------



## codeclutch (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm not fully pro-piracy, I have no issues whatsoever paying money for a quality product that I will enjoy. That being said,  there tends to be very few games that I will actually desire to play all the way through. The ones that I will play 6+ hours on, provided the company behind it hasn't been proven to be complete dicks,  make the cut and get paid. Otherwise... if I use your rom for a few hours and don't like the game and delete the rom... really all I did is borrow the game. Of course, I also enjoy some rare games as well, and refuse to pay an extravagant price that does not benefit the maker of the game.


----------



## xy1154 (Feb 26, 2015)

I don't care. I download stuff, and I also buy legal copies.


----------



## Rayder (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm not against piracy, but since I scored a decent paying job, I just don't need to resort to piracy like I used to anymore.   I still slurp up legacy emulator ROMs or music MP3's,  but that's only because they are easy and relatively small files to acquire.  I just don't have the time or inclination to pirate multiple gigabyte files when it takes less time to just buy them.  Movies and TV shows are provided by a friend, so I don't have to bother with those either.


----------



## Qtis (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm with Rayder here and say that I have less need for piracy due to landing a steady job with decent pay. Also the moment you have 50+ hours a week of work including commutes + the odd travel here and there, it eats up your gaming time quite badly..


----------



## JoostinOnline (Feb 27, 2015)

Congratulations, you are the 1 millionth person to start a thread like this!


----------



## elmoemo (Feb 27, 2015)

I am generally alright with it, I buy games I want anyway, pirating is just for ones I wouldn't buy


----------



## DjoeN (Feb 27, 2015)

Rayder said:


> I'm not against piracy, but since I scored a decent paying job, I just don't need to resort to piracy like I used to anymore. I still slurp up legacy emulator ROMs or music MP3's, but that's only because they are easy and relatively small files to acquire. I just don't have the time or inclination to pirate multiple gigabyte files when it takes less time to just buy them. Movies and TV shows are provided by a friend, so I don't have to bother with those either.


 

Yup same here, i used to download every rom, now only the one i want to check out to buy, the other fact is, age _(older and wiser, like the say, older i know for sure, wiser, my wife and kids say not  )_
Movies, i don't watch movies, only tv shows in divx quality _(i don't keep them after watching) _so divx is good enough and almost 50% smaller to download


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 27, 2015)

Dan_Tsukasa said:


> Isn't 3DS currently the only console with region lock? Or does the Wii also have it? (the gamecube and standard wii had it too I think).


Wii U also has region lock.


OfficerJeffrey said:


> Sup my n**** Shadow.


Who are you calling n****, bitch?!


JK


----------

